# Upgrading CPU under 22K



## arpanmukherjee1 (Sep 23, 2010)

assembling new CPU + mobo + RAM + GFX Card  under 22K

settling for :>

Core i7 920
MSI X58 ProE
GTS 450 ----- (is it available (delhi)??)
2GB Kingston DDR3 1333MHz
CPU Cooler

need to do some serious rendering stuff, more focus on CPU than GFX

also will 450W be suffcient ?

which is better in Nehru Place rashi Peripherals or Cost to Cost ????

price can rise to 26K and not more


----------



## ico (Sep 24, 2010)

I really don't think that you can fit Core i7 + motherboard + graphic card + RAM in less than 26k.

Rashi sucks. Cost to Cost, Computer Empire and SMC International -- these are good.


----------



## mavihs (Sep 24, 2010)

@OP
increase your budget!
you can get an i7 in the above budget, 2GB RAM is way too less for rendering & you'll need a new SMPS also if your 450W is a local SMPS(which brand you have?)!


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 24, 2010)

Core i7 LGA 1366 is damn costly also the x58 chipset is also costly.
Go for LGA 1156 i5/i7 along with H55/P55 based mobo... which might fit into your buget under 26k. 

Intel is really sucking due to sooo many sockets also 2 new sockets coming next year so a total of 5 sockets form next year....
so there will be hell lot of compatibility issues.... After Q3 2011 when sandy-bridge comes in...


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Sep 24, 2010)

smps : 450W intex 

will be conforming price list today. 

upgrade RAM 2*2GB
downgrade CPU core i5 760
downgrade mobo MSI P55-GD65

what abt GFX ??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 24, 2010)

760 not as good for rendering as compared to 1055t.

AMD Phenom II x6 1055t @ 9.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5k
Zotac GTS450 1GB @ 8k (estimated)
Corsair CX400W @ 2.7k

Total - 29.7k

which monitor and cabinet you are using?

or if you dont need the rig urgently you can wait for GT440 till october i suppose.


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 24, 2010)

You can go with Jaskanwar's config. Its perfect. Just change the gfx card to HD 5670 1GB @ 6k (1GB as you are rendering) and PSU to FSP saga 500W @ 2.2k if you can't pay 30k


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Sep 24, 2010)

^ true.. homing on that config. 
(quiet satisfied by LG flatron W2043T & I dont need a cabinet)

now ... for a reality check:
(nehru place)
-----------------------------------------
AMD 1090t + 890GXM + 2*2GB =26,300

i7 950 = 15.5K
i5 760 = 11K

2GB DDR3 = 2K

GTS 250 = 6.4K
HD 5750 = 7.3K

guessing the 1st combo would be down to 24K if i spend some more hrs...

didnt find any MSI p55 boards only asus...

now the second most imp thing ....PSU.... (suggestions needed !!!)

comments !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>>>>???!!!!
(suggest some more shops at nehru place. other than cost2cost & SMC)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 24, 2010)

i have already suggested you psu along with other components. going with i7 950 and x6 1090t is increasing your budget by a large amount. remember you also need a gpu. so can you spend that much?

GTS250 is a big no, very power hungry. also look at nvidia based cards. CUDA will help you a lot in rendering. thats why i said to wait for GT440 if GTS450 is becoming out of budget.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 24, 2010)

Will GTS 440 be within 6k? I think CX400 is a bit low for X6 + GTS 450. At least VX450 will be needed to be safe. CX400 is just about enough.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 760 not as good for rendering as compared to 1055t.
> 
> AMD Phenom II x6 1055t @ 9.5k
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
> ...



nothing beats jassy's config 



Power_user_EX said:


> Intel is really sucking due to sooo many sockets also 2 new sockets coming next year so a total of 5 sockets form next year....
> so there will be hell lot of compatibility issues.... After Q3 2011 when sandy-bridge comes in...



well Intel already ended the LGA775 sockets life. yes it'll continue launch faster variants of the Dual Cores for sometime. so next year it'll EOL the LGA1156 & the LGA1336 (late 2011). so you get only 2 sockets. not 5.



Cool Buddy said:


> I think CX400 is a bit low for X6 + GTS 450. At least VX450 will be needed to be safe. CX400 is just about enough.



won't be low at all. the PC will require ~250W amount of power. easily deliverable by the CX400W.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Will GTS 440 be within 6k? I think CX400 is a bit low for X6 + GTS 450. At least VX450 will be needed to be safe. CX400 is just about enough.



yup
GT 440 will be under 6k or 6.5k max


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks sam...


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Sep 25, 2010)

@Jaskanwar Singh 
thnks the specs. confirming costs.... 

will get back later..........

[NEW POST]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[NEW POST]


please dont think my posts r redundant. they literally serve as memos to me and might be others for updated current market price inclusive of taxes. 


price check:
1. phenome II x6 1055t + MSI 890GX = 16,900
2. i5 760 + gigabyte p55 = 16,500
3. phenome II x6 1090t + MSI 890GX = 24,700
4. CX400 =1.7K
5. 2*2 GB Kingston =5.3K
6. GTX 465 =15.5K
7. HD 5830 =13.3K
(all taxes included)

current going for 1+4+5   

which is better  GTX 465 or HD 5830 ???

pl. bear with me a little longer guys. will be buying this week


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks to everybody till this point of time 

BUT
everybody!!! plz hang on with me for little more...........

seriously which GFX is better ??

GTX 465  OR   HD 5830


----------



## ico (Sep 26, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> seriously which GFX is better ??
> 
> GTX 465  OR   HD 5830


Neither. *GTX 460* is better than them both.

GTX 465 is the sucky GF100 whereas GTX 460 is the good GF104.



arpanmukherjee1 said:


> 1. phenome II x6 1055t + MSI 890GX = 16,900
> ..
> 3. phenome II x6 1090t + MSI 890GX = 24,700


If the motherboard mentioned in 3. is the same mentioned in 1., then 3. is overpriced by atleast Rs.3000.

I am assuming the motherboard to be MSI 890GX*M-G65.* Please confirm.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> 4. CX400 =1.7K



are you sure the PSU cost 1.7k & not 2.7k. the latter looks to be the common pricing everywhere. for 1.7k, getting a FSP Saga II 400W PSU is almost impossible.



arpanmukherjee1 said:


> which is better  GTX 465 or HD 5830 ???



both are power hungry & inefficient (eats more, returns less). go with ICO's suggestion.


----------



## ico (Sep 27, 2010)

yea, Corsair CX400 in 1.7k is impossible. It is priced around 2.7k.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Sep 27, 2010)

AFAIK CX 400 is 1.7K (will confirm it today)
VX450 is 2.5K

as 4 mobo my bad.  1090t in in combi with MSI 890 *FX*



now its all sorted out :>

phenome II x6 1055t 
MSI 890GX
2*2 Kingston 1333mhz
GTX 460
CX 400


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 27, 2010)

You can settle for a cheaper motherboard like Gigabyte 880GM UD2H @ 4.8k or Gigabyte 880GM*A* UD2H @ 5.5k or MSI 880GMA E45 @ 5.8k if you don't need crossfire.


----------



## mavihs (Sep 27, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> AFAIK CX 400 is 1.7K (will confirm it today)
> VX450 is 2.5K
> 
> as 4 mobo my bad.  1090t in in combi with MSI 890 *FX*
> ...


that power supply is less for you system, you should atleast go for vx450!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 27, 2010)

yes if going for gtx460 you need vx450w


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> AFAIK CX 400 is 1.7K (will confirm it today)
> VX450 is 2.5K



either you are extremely lucky or you are being cheated. for 2.5k, CX400W is not possible. how can you think about VX450W? VX450W minimum is seen/heard was 3.5k excluding tax.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yes if going for gtx460 you need vx450w



CX400W is the bare minimum required. even FSP Saga II 400W will cripple under the load of the system. VX450W will serve the system happily for years without any instability or power failure issue.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yes if going for gtx460 you need vx450w



OK 450W then...

also i just might go for 1090t OR i*7*  = whichever is less

(dont know myself what i am thinking....maybe few bucks extra )


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2010)

any i5 model is way cheaper than 1090t
and there a performance difference as well
think well before u buy


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Sep 28, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> any i5 model is way cheaper than 1090t
> and there a performance difference as well
> think well before u buy



NOOOOOO,..... AGAIN a typo. i meant i7 NOt i5    edited...

BUT, my joys have been wiped after discovering my budget was not allowed rise above 26K

i5 is more good at gaming and 1055t at rendering.

more concerned abt the GFX card now that i have opted for GTX 460. What is the C0$t ????


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 28, 2010)

gtx460 is available at 10.5k for 768mb version and 12.5k for 1gb..


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> gtx460 is available at 10.5k for 768mb version and 12.5k for 1gb..



which brand?
source?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Sep 28, 2010)

thats just perfect...

and gtx460 is better than gtx465.

and rest going with Jaskanwar Singh's config

buying in this week....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 29, 2010)

@baba
its zotac 

@arpanmukherjee1
yes gtx465 is just a crap...gx460 is the way to go..


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 2, 2010)

my new parts

Zotac gts 460 = 12K
WD 1 TB Green = 2.6K
i5 760 + gigabyte p55 = 15.7K
2*2 GB corsair RAM = 5.1K
CM hyper N520 = 2.3K
CM GX 650W = 5.2K

*www.ziddu.com/gallery/11914450/3.JPG.html
*www.ziddu.com/gallery/11914451/2.JPG.html
*www.ziddu.com/gallery/11914452/4.JPG.html
*www.ziddu.com/gallery/11914453/5.JPG.html
*www.ziddu.com/gallery/11914454/1.JPG.html
*www.ziddu.com/gallery/11914455/6.JPG.html

thanks to all and TDF too...


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 2, 2010)

installed Dirt2 demo and FRAPS.
100 FPS at 1600*900 and 4X MSAA

just LoViNg the GTX-460 churning out the frames.

will be instaling 3DS-Max in a while. lets play first!!!


----------



## Death_Knight (Oct 2, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase.
Where from have you bought?
The cooler looks classy! Is the TIM shown on pic3 came bundled with it or was a separate buy?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 2, 2010)

congrats nice purchase


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 2, 2010)

@arpan, nice purchase. congrats.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks to all again. spent some bucks extra but the performance is worth it.

can someone suggest some free/online benchmarking s/w



Death_Knight said:


> Congrats on your purchase.
> Where from have you bought?
> The cooler looks classy! Is the TIM shown on pic3 came bundled with it or was a separate buy?


thanks. 

SMC international and cost to cost (nehru place)

the cooler had a small tube bundled. bought the TIM for 140Rs. just in case...


----------



## Piyush (Oct 3, 2010)

@arpan
good purchase bro

now just benchmark some fps games too for us


----------

